# Gaming Laptop oder PC für 700-800€



## blitzmax (10. September 2012)

*Gaming Laptop oder PC für 700-800€*

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu hier und möchte mir endlich mal einen gescheiten Laptop/PC zulegen zum zocken, da mein alter zu nichts zu gebrauchen ist.

Dieses Jahr muss noch einer her  ich weis noch nicht genau ob Laptop oder PC, aber ich tendiere mehr zu Laptop wenn nicht kann ich mich vllt. auch noch umstimmen lassen 

Also als Laptop habe ich schon so ein Angebot gefunden was mir gut gefällt da ich aber kein Profi in dieser Materie bin frage ich euch:

HP Pavilion DV6-6B55SG [GAMER-8GB] bei notebooksbilliger.de 
Das wäre er auf ihm muss wenn möglich Skyrim flüssig laufen, so wie COD MW2 oder MW3, Crysis und sonstige...

Diese Ansprüche hätte ich auch für den PC...

Also Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2012)

Brauchst Du denn das Laptop für andere Dinge außerhalb von Games, oder ist das nur "aus Bequemlichkeit", damit Du auch mal auf dem Sofa rumlümmeln und spielen kannst? Für 800€ würdest Du nämlich einen Top-PC bekommen, der besser als ein Notebook für 1500€ ist. Bei Notebooks wirst Du aber nur die Leistung eines PCs für maximal 500€ beokmmen. 

Hast Du denn bereits einen PC, und wenn ja: was für Hardware, wie alt? 


Das HP ist für den Preis ganz okay, aber die Grafikkarte ist halt nicht mal so gut wie die von einer 90€-PC-Karte. Zum Vergleich: in einen 800€-PC würde man eine Karte für 200-300€ einbauen können.


----------



## blitzmax (10. September 2012)

Naja Laptop meist nur für bequemlichkeiten aber PC ist auch okay.
Hatte bis jetzt nur Laptop....
Brauche dann aber noch nen Bildschrim was ungefähr in die 800€ insgesamt reinpassen soll, hatte ich vorhin vergessen zu schreiben von der Tastatur mal abgesehen.

Kannst du mir vllt. paar Links mit reinschreiben für PC oder Laptop wäre ganz nett Danke.

Auch danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## blitzmax (10. September 2012)

Ich habe mir zum Beispiel ein Gameplay angeschaut von Skyrim mit dem HP und das ist alles lagfrei gelaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2012)

blitzmax schrieb:


> Ich habe mir zum Beispiel ein Gameplay angeschaut von Skyrim mit dem HP und das ist alles lagfrei gelaufen.



ja, aber mit nem PC zu dem Preis würde es noch flüssiger und auch mit allem auf Maximum problemlos laufen, und auch wenn Du mal neuere Spiele kaufst, bist Du mit so nem Laptop evlt. aufgeschmissen, da Du da ja nicht mal eben die Grafikkarte erneuern kannst.

mit Monitor und Windows wird es aber dann doch knapp... 

Wenn es bis 800€ sein soll, wäre ein Modell mit einer Nvidia 650m aber deutlich besser, hier: Notebooks im Preisvergleich - PCGames

Hier einige Benchmarks mit der Karte: NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


Oder auch die 640m NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  ist schon etwas besser als die AMD 6770m, hier Zb LENOVO IDEAPAD Z580 M81EHGE 15" Multimedia Core i5 3210M, 2GB GT640 Grafik, BluRay bei notebooksbilliger.de oder LENOVO IDEAPAD Z580 M81EJGE 15" Multimedia Core i7 3612QM, 2GB GT640 Grafik bei notebooksbilliger.de    und hier noch mehr: http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleich/?cat=nb&sort=p&bpmax=840&filter=+Liste+aktualisieren+&asuch=640m&asd=on&v=e&plz=&dist=&xf=884_NVIDIA+%28dediziert%29


----------



## blitzmax (11. September 2012)

Alles klar danke.
Naja ist ja noch Zeit 
Aber ich denke es läuft am ende zum Rechner hinaus.
muss sehen das ich den so für 500€-670€ bekomme damit ich noch nen Bildschirm bekomme um auf 800 € insgesamt zu  kommen ungefähr.
Mal sehen wie es nach dr Jugendweihe ist erst da oder B-Day. 

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2012)

Im Anhang mal ein PC für ca 700-750 Euro MIT windows - so ungefähr würd das auch noch in ein paar Wochen aussehen.


----------



## blitzmax (12. September 2012)

Super Sache Komponenten sind echt richtig gut.


Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Lüfter welcher das ist ist dann wohl egal weil der nicht mit aufgeführt ist ???

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2012)

Im Gehäuse müsste mind einer drin sein, und bei der CPU "boxed"-Version ist immer einer von Intel dabei. MIt einem extra Kühler ab 15€ würdest Du dann effizienter und leiser kühlen.

Als Grafikkarte würd ich übrigens dann direkt die AMD 7870 nehmen.


----------



## blitzmax (15. September 2012)

Okay.
Wie ist der so ? :Acer Aspire G3610 Predator Intel Core i5-3450 3,10 GHz, 8GB RAM, 2000GB HDD, NVIDIA GTX560Ti 1,25GB, Win7 bei notebooksbilliger.de

oder der: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pc+...ange/dell+vostro+470+intel+core+i7+3770+99031


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2012)

Der zweite ist nix, kannst Du vergessen für den Preis. Der erste ist okay, aber auch was zu teuer - schau mal hier: Gamer-PCs ab 500 Euro - 5 Rechner für die kommenden Spiele-Blockbuster  der PC für 700€ ist schon besser als der Acer mit der GTX 560 Ti - für win7 musst Du halt noch ca 80€ dazurechnen.


----------



## blitzmax (16. September 2012)

Okay.
Das mit dem Windows bekomme ich schon irgendwie hin.
Schau mal habe nen richtig guten Laptop gefunden für bezahlbares Geld und nr GTX 660M
Leider ohne Windows aber das geht schon 
LENOVO IDEAPAD Y580 M772DGE 15"Gaming Intel Core i7(3.Generation), 2GB NVIDIA GTX Grafik bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Shorty484 (16. September 2012)

Glaub mal das, was hier alle sagen. Wenn Du aktuelle Spiele mit ordenlicher Grafik und auch zukünftige Games spielen willst, kommst du um einen PC nicht drum rum. Der ist günstiger, bei viel mehr Leistung und Du kannst bei Bedarf aufrüsten. Das geht beim Laptop nicht und der ist nach zwei Jahren schon wieder überholt.


----------



## blitzmax (16. September 2012)

Ich habe es verstanden.
Ich hoffe mal das ich das dann alles hinbekomme wenn ich die ganzen Komponeten da habe.
Denn ich habe keinen Dunst wie man das Zusammenbaut...
Also ich denke es wird schon ein PC werden...

Mal schauen


----------



## Lukecheater (17. September 2012)

blitzmax schrieb:


> Ich habe es verstanden.
> Ich hoffe mal das ich das dann alles hinbekomme wenn ich die ganzen Komponeten da habe.
> Denn ich habe keinen Dunst wie man das Zusammenbaut...
> Also ich denke es wird schon ein PC werden...
> ...


 
Also entweder du lässt ihn für etwas Aufpreis zusammenbauen, oder du machst es selber. Ich persönlich würde mir das Geld sparen und letzteres machen, da man sich zwar am Anfang erstmal in die Materie reinfinden muss, es aber Spaß macht und man so seinen PC besser kennen lernt. Es gibt im Internet auch viele gute Video-Bauanleitungen, wie z.B.: http://www.alternate.de/html/themeworld.html?docId=704


----------



## blitzmax (17. September 2012)

Ahhh coole Seite danke ist vermerkt.


----------



## blitzmax (19. September 2012)

Sooo habe mir mal von der vorgeschlagenen Seite:Gamer-PCs ab 500 Euro - 5 Rechner für die kommenden Spiele-Blockbuster 
den 700 € PC zusammengestellt und komme allein schon mit PC auf 730€ oder so, dann brauche ich ja noch da ich bis jetzt nur Laptop hatte noch nen Bildschirm und ne Tastatur und Windows 7 dann bin ich bei 940€....


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2012)

Dann nimm halt den 500€-PC, denn der ist schon besser alle alle bislang genannten "Spiele"-Notebooks  


Oder den für 600€ (unter dem 500€ PC => quasi der 500€-PC mit ner besseren Grafikkarte), plus Windows und tastatur sind 700€, Monitor um die 100€ ist auch machbar.


----------



## blitzmax (21. September 2012)

Dashier in dem Bild ist das was der ganze Spaß dann mal kostet 

Kommen gleich noch paar übersichtlichere Bilder ;p


----------



## blitzmax (21. September 2012)

So das auf dem k-vert ist alles was ich dazu brauche und will 
Könnt ja mal schauen ob das so i.o. ist.
Wir für den Preis auch gleich noch zusammengebaut


----------

